# Rockets Extend Partnership with Vipers



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60157/20090629/rockets_taking_over_d_league_franchise/

This could answer some of the questions regarding why we keep picking up players in the draft and why we signed James White. Seems like Houston is trying to build its own farm system similar to baseball.

I think it is great that Houston can structure the offense and defense to fit whatever coach they have in place at the time. Awesome move by Les and Daryl.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Rockets Taking Over D-League Franchise*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6502130.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Rockets Taking Over D-League Franchise*



> *Rockets and Vipers to Hold Joint Press Conference Friday at 10:30 a.m.*
> 
> * WHO: Chris Dacey, Houston Rockets Chief Strategy Officer and Brian Michael Cooper, Rio Grande Valley Vipers President/GM
> * WHAT: A major announcement from the Rockets and Vipers.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/dleague/riograndevalley/presseradvisory080509.html

I didn't want to make a new thread.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Houston Rockets and their NBA D-League affiliate the Rio Grande Valley Vipers announced today in a press conference in McAllen, Texas, that the two organizations are extending their partnership, which will have the Rockets hosting a preseason game and holding a portion of their training camp in the Rio Grande Valley in 2010, 2011 and 2012. The extended partnership will also encompass areas of marketing and business development between the two clubs.
> 
> “We are extremely excited to commit to a long-term affiliation with the Vipers and to bring NBA basketball to all the great fans in the Valley,” said Rockets Chief Strategy Officer Chris Dacey. “The Vipers ownership group and front office team have been a pleasure to work with and we look forward to all the great things we will accomplish together in the future.”


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700041111


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *D-League-O-Rama-Rama: Rockets’ Firing of Clay Moser in Rio Grande Valley Is Indicative Of Imperial Influence*
> 
> When I talked to Morey at Summer League last year (about ten minutes after I talked to Moser, actually), I asked him about Houston’s interest in owning a team. He told me in GM pressspeak that he’d like to see some more control before they made the investment. The hybrid system gives them that. Stein reported that the average loss for a team is $1 million. That number is staggering to me. Not for how big it is, but for how little it is. Think about this. For 1/16th of what they’re paying Zach Randolph (that’s Zach!) in a year they have absolutely no immediate goals for, the Memphis Grizzlies could have invested in control over an affiliate to develop all that young talent they have.
> 
> ...


[Hardwood Paroxysm] Full Post


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

^ That is a sweet article. "They’ve built their own basketball lab down there." I love how that sounds especially knowing that the word "They've" is referring to the Houston Rockets franchise.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like this approach. Now if only the players signed didnt count towards the 15 man roster. That would be nice if we can have a 15 man roster plus 4 "development spots" that can be interchanged like in MLB. Add on a few restrictions to where you cant use x player unless you swap another player into the system and vise versa. Or something along those lines.


----------

